# WLAN Problem Acer Aspire 6930G



## Corelli (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe User,

ich hab seit dem Kauf  Anfang Januar Probleme mit WLAN mit diesem Notebook. Es disconnected ständig,  egal beim Surfen oder Spielen oder Chatten.

Ich hab schon vieles  probiert, WLAN Router Treiber erneuert (Dlink), WLAN Treiber vom lappi sind auf  dem neuesten Stand. Ich habe sogar den WLAN Router konfiguriert, weil ich dachte  es irgendetwas stört die Verbindung in den verschiedenen  Frequenzbereichen...

Ich habe noch einen Laptop von MSI, da habe ich 0  Probleme mit WLAN, das Ding fährt hoch und hat gleich eine connection.
Bei  dem hier zeigt es die Weltkugel unten an und ich öffne einen Browser  (explorer//Mozilla) jedoch kommt keine connection zustande. Dann muss ich  manuell disconnecten bzw die wlan taste 2x drücken um wieder neu zu  connecten.

Ja stimmt, ihr denkt bestimmt, was hat er denn, Netzwerkkabel  rein und gut ist, jedoch habe ich diese Möglichkeit wegen bescheidenen  Räumlichkeitsangeboten nicht und bin deshalb auf WLAN angewiesen. Mit  Netwerkkabel auch natürlich 0 Probleme. Verbindung steht immer
Hat jmd auch  so ein Problem gehabt und hat es in Griff bekommen?
Für eure Tipps wäre ich  sehr dankbar weil es einfach frustrierend ist mit der Zeit.
Vielen Dank schon  mal im Voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

der WLAnadapter vom laptop is vermutlich einer von intel, oder? hast du denn

- alle windows updates
- alle anderen treiebr aktuell
- die WLAN-treiber für dein notebook bei intel.com runtergeladen, NICHT bei acer (die könnten ggf. veraltet sein) ?


hast du bei deinem router wirklich ALLE kanäle mal getestet? ich hatte auch probs (acer 5920G), und erst nachdem ich 8 versch. WLAN-knäle am router ausprobiert hatte, ging es.


----------



## Corelli (27. Juni 2009)

Hi Herbboy,

danke für die Tipps, ich hab mal windows update draufgefahren, der hatte noch nicht mal SP2 ^^ da habich drin gelesen dass WLAN :



> Bei Wifi-Verbindungen wurde ein Problem gelöst, das sich dadurch äußerte, dass  eine Verbindung nach dem Aufwachen aus dem Schlafmodus nicht mehr verfügbar war.


das war bei mir immer knackpunkt. Nachm Sleepmodus diese sch..... sucherei vom WLAN hat mich verrückt gemacht...

Bisher noch keine Probs.
Wenns mal wiede rnicht klappt versuch ich mal wlan treiber von intel downzuloaden, da es was ich draufhab nicht das aktuelle ist.
Btw wie finde ich heraus, ob ich atm 32bit habe bzw 64 bit.

pps. ah seh grad bei der dxdiag dass es nen 32 er bit sein muss oder?



> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 6/28/2009, 16:47:06
> ...


Hintergrund für die 64 bit Sache ist, dass ich mit dem auch zocke^^
Was meint ihr, lohnt es sich auf 64 bit upzugraden oder ist das mt der "kiste" nicht möglich???
ppps er gubt an dass er 4gb ram hat aber zeigen tut er nur 3gb was bei 32 bit maximal ist oder?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

wenn du bei systemsteuerung, system die informationen über den computer anzeigen läßt, da steht dann auch "vista home premium..." usw. - falls du 64bit hast, würde da irgendwo auch 64bit stehen.

wenn du von jemandem ne 64bit-DVD ausleihen kannst, dann kannst du mit dem key, der unter dem laptop steht, vista 64 installieren. wenn du die gelegenheit dazu hast, dann mach es ruhig. aber extra kaufen würd ich es nicht.

bei 32bit hast du maximal 4GB minus dem RAM, den die graka selber mitbringt. also graka 512Mb => du hast MAXIMAL 3,5GB nutzbar angezeigt.


----------



## Corelli (29. Juni 2009)

So, mein WLAN Problem ist soweit gelöst.

Ich habe nun den besagten WLAN -Treiber von Intel runtergeladen und voila am Wochenende kein Disco oder sonstige Unauffälligkeiten, egal ob nach dem normalen Booten oder vom Sleepmodus, beides mal sofort eine connection gefunden.

Wegen 32 oder 64 bit suche ich erstmal, wenn ich nix finde dann erstell ich ein neues Thema.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Support und nochmals sorry habe zwei gleich Threads erstellt.


----------

